# Welcher Koi



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Art Koi dieser ist? Kenn mich noch nicht so mit den Arten aus.

Schon mal Danke 
Andrea


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2005)

das ist in meinen Augen ein Gin Sanke, sollte er noch einen schwarzen Fleck am Kopf bekommen wird er ein Gin Showa.

Gin ist die Vorsilbe für "glänzend", Sanke ist rot-weiss-schwarz, wobei weiss die Grundfarbe ist


LG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank, jetzt bin ich wieder etwas schlauer.
Kannst Du mir auch noch sagen wie sich diese beiden nennen?

Grüße Andrea


----------

